# *updated* GBAtemp Tour 08: Pictures



## Costello (Apr 22, 2008)

This topic will be updated with more photos.

Just one _epic lul_ for now:




GBAtemp YMCA
(Spikey, shaunj66, Mthrnite, Costello)







*UPDATE*
More pictures: click here


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 22, 2008)

I can't get the song out of my head now.


----------



## JPH (Apr 22, 2008)

kekeke, looks funneh


----------



## iffy525 (Apr 22, 2008)

haha nice!


----------



## squirt1000 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks! What a song to have going around your swede when trying to get to sleep


----------



## Shinji (Apr 22, 2008)

Geeze, someone get Spikey a belt >_>  having baggy pants and being the "Y" is not a good combination...


----------



## JPH (Apr 22, 2008)

Shinji said:
			
		

> Geeze, someone get Spikey a belt >_>  having baggy pants and being the "Y" is not a good combination...



wearing baggy pants makes you dope, dawg. everyone nows that, yo.


----------



## The Teej (Apr 22, 2008)

The Teej approves greatly.


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 22, 2008)

Lol you can see some of Spikey's underwear >.>

I loled.

EDIT: Who took the pic? Some random yankee?


----------



## Little (Apr 22, 2008)

okay seriously, please tell me you were drunk when you decided that posing like that would be fun? please?


----------



## Deletable_Man (Apr 22, 2008)

That pic wins the Internet and anyone who disagrees must be banned.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Apr 22, 2008)

Stalkers rejoice!

Anyway, the village people are very proud of this achievement.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 22, 2008)

Another comment: who's taller, Spikey or mthr?  XD


----------



## Talaria (Apr 22, 2008)

Costello's so short. Hahahaha. Looks fun, I wish I was there. Have a great rest of the trip Shaunj66 and Costello


----------



## xalphax (Apr 22, 2008)

ymca, huh?


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 22, 2008)

Shinji said:
			
		

> Another comment: who's taller, Spikey or mthr?  XD


mthr's taller by a hat.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 22, 2008)

is it just me, or does shaun look like um justin timberlake?


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 22, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> is it just me, or does shaun look like um justin timberlake?



A little, not really tho...


----------



## JPH (Apr 22, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> is it just me, or does shaun look like um justin timberlake?



 and yeah, shaun does look like justin timberlakez


----------



## Costello (Apr 22, 2008)

the YMCA pose was requested by several members of the irc channel -esp. dice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i don't know if shaun looks like justin timberlake, who is that anyway? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




posting more pics...


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 22, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> the YMCA pose was requested by several members of the irc channel -esp. dice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some singer that all girls in the USA love and adore... his music sucks tho


----------



## JPH (Apr 22, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> the YMCA pose was requested by several members of the irc channel -esp. dice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



k, next time do a heisman pose 

google images: heisman pose


----------



## xalphax (Apr 22, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The pose that NO PLAYER ever does right?


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 22, 2008)

It's fun to stay at the WHY EM SEE AYE!!!!!!!

Epic lulz where had.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 22, 2008)

You guys are pimpin.


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 22, 2008)

I can has moar pics?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 22, 2008)

costy: player   mthr: cool cat   Shaun: tough   Spikey: nice undies/shirt!


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice pose, I sure that was fun.


----------



## Costello (Apr 22, 2008)

Airtrain to Newark Airport:




VVoltz, Shaun, Mthrnite, Spikey and I


Using GPS to find our way while waiting at the station




mthrnite, shaun, and myself


At Hardrock (restaurant on broadway)






The whole crew, inside the Statue of liberty




Spikey, mikki, mthrnite, shaun, myself and VVoltz


Spikey getting stamped on by Mrs Liberty's foot






Would you hit that?






Two mighty admins






The gang on Wall Street (see the little sign on the left)






Go go USA


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 22, 2008)

You guys looked like you were having lots of fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like Spikey's t-shirts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And mthr's poses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Costello looks like the cool kid with his shades and all


----------



## thieves like us (Apr 22, 2008)

sure, sure. come to the us of a and refuse to stop in detroit. were you afraid that I was going to drop you off in cass corridor, never to be heard from again? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I'm keeping my next visit to london a secret  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  LOL


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 22, 2008)

Man, you guys look like you're having a great time.


----------



## Costello (Apr 22, 2008)

we indeed had a fantastic time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



everyone was so great, just like they are on the internetz!

(I'm waiting to hear from VVoltz, haven't seen him online lately, I hope he's OK!)


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice hat Mthrnite.
I'm glad you guys had fun


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 22, 2008)

heres justin timberlake to those that dont know


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 22, 2008)

lol, you guys are cool. where next?


----------



## Costello (Apr 22, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> heres justin timberlake to those that dont know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


San Francisco, meeting Urza (tbc)


----------



## redact (Apr 22, 2008)

holy shit! "Shaun" is really Justin Trousersnake  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Spikey's mustache scares me


----------



## Shinji (Apr 22, 2008)

damn it Costello, smile more =\

EDIT: I wanted to meet you guys for the San Fran wing of your trip but I lost my wings when I moved to Seattle (which is the city you should be visiting because of Redmond, WA >_> *grumble grumble*)


----------



## Westside (Apr 22, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...














   Can't wait till those pictures.


----------



## Costello (Apr 22, 2008)

The Admin Wagon


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 22, 2008)

btw, who was that woman on page 2?
sorry, im new to the whole gbatemp staff (if she is one)
sorry in advance if not knowing her is an insult..


----------



## Shinji (Apr 22, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> btw, who was that woman on page 2?
> sorry, im new to the whole gbatemp staff (if she is one)
> sorry in advance if not knowing her is an insult..


Ed aka SpikeyNDS?  Oh, you mean Mikki?  Thats his wife


----------



## Costello (Apr 22, 2008)

it's fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she's Mikki, Spikey's wife.
She hangs around on IRC


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 22, 2008)

oh and whats this on costello and little?
(if im not mistaken..)


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 22, 2008)

costy, drop thru AZ


----------



## Shinji (Apr 22, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> oh and whats this on costello and little?
> (if im not mistaken..)


Thats a secret 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you should drop by #gbatemp.net and you might find out *hint hint*

juggy: how about we go to Europe next year?  We'll take Spikey and Mikki


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 22, 2008)

my parents will laugh at the idea because next year summer i would leaving the country with pimp strangers


----------



## Costello (Apr 22, 2008)

monkeyt: uhhh ...

juggy: the closest we'll get to AZ is the grand canyon (we're hoping to see it)


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 22, 2008)

lol mkay. i know when im not wanted to snoop around
well hope y'all had a great time
but you didnt even come visit me >


----------



## Westside (Apr 22, 2008)

Guys, next year I'm going back home, is it possible if we hold the GBAtemp Tour 09 in Samarkand, Uzbekistan?


----------



## Spikey (Apr 22, 2008)

Glad you all enjoyed my underwear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FYI, the reason why my pants were so low is probably because I had the following items in my pockets...
1)Cell Phone
2)DS
3)PSP
4)GPS
5)Wallet
6)iPod Touch

It's a lot of weight...


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 22, 2008)

Spikey, ever heard of a backpack?


----------



## Spikey (Apr 22, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Spikey, ever heard of a backpack?


Hah! I prefer using the pockets of my pants. I normally at least have a belt to use but didn't pack one...


----------



## Costello (Apr 22, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> lol mkay. i know when im not wanted to snoop around
> well hope y'all had a great time
> but you didnt even come visit me >



it's ok, no worries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and well, we'd love to meet any temper, but I don't recall you suggested the idea of a meeting.
We're still in NYC, we'll be spending tomorrow in central park, top of the rock and ghostbusters HQ for most part


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 22, 2008)

when are you coming (or did you already come?) to LA?


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 22, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> we indeed had a fantastic time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm here!, told ya I was busy. I posted a little yesterday and I have a little time before going out again.
Amazin pictures!, and yeah, I also told Shaun he looked like Justino Timberlake!

It was sucha blast guys!, good thing you did the YMCA picture or Dice would have taken my head!

I'll post a little more later!. Take good care all of you, enjoy the rest of the tour!!!


----------



## Costello (Apr 22, 2008)

this is our schedule:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=82199

we haven't planned on meeting anyone in L.A. yet


good to see you're fine vvoltz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was great to meet you, we have to meet again someday!
I hope you have fun at your SQL job !


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 22, 2008)

And yes, we should do this more often!!!!!!!


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 22, 2008)

mikkispikeyvvoltz


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 22, 2008)

the cake is a lie
the cake is a lie
the cake is a lie
the cake is a lie

=p


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 22, 2008)

well i would love a visit from you guys and id love to show you around LA
but umm...i dont think my parents would let me..
and well, im fairly new to the forum, so im sure itd be mighty awkward >.


----------



## Triforce (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry shaun after all the timberlake comparisons i just couldn't help myself.


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 22, 2008)

Triforce said:
			
		

> Sorry shaun after all the timberlake comparisons i just couldn't help myself.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 22, 2008)

Triforce said:
			
		

> Sorry shaun after all the timberlake comparisons i just couldn't help myself.


He's bringing sexy back.


----------



## Costello (Apr 22, 2008)

* 2 

monkeyt: it's fine. 
We'll be with a friend of mine for the first couple of days, she'll guide us around the city.
If you wanna have a drink sometime just let us know a few days beforehand so we can do some planning.


----------



## Westside (Apr 22, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Triforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Oh, he is bringing his sexy back over here alright...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 22, 2008)

that 
is 
so
gross..


----------



## Shinji (Apr 22, 2008)

is his back pant loop hooked to his back fat?

Costello: 15 year olds cant (read:shouldnt) drink here =\ what're you planning to do to her *gasp*

well...drinks on the house


----------



## Costello (Apr 22, 2008)

does "drinks" automatically mean alcohol? I'm 20, I'm not allowed to drink alcohol in this country.
I meant more like hanging out somewhere and getting a glass of pepsi (with free refills! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aha, inside joke.)
sorry tinymonkeyt I didn't know you were 15, and I don't know much about you anyway


----------



## Shinji (Apr 22, 2008)

around here it usually does (going out for drinks usually means alcohol and someone sleeping with someone else).

Well have fun getting to San Fran Costy and Shaun.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 22, 2008)

lol no worries 
im not well acquainted with anyone else on here :/


----------



## redact (Apr 22, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> does "drinks" automatically mean alcohol? I'm 20, I'm not allowed to drink alcohol in this country.
> I meant more like hanging out somewhere and getting a glass of pepsi (with free refills!
> 
> 
> ...



that's pretty munted, in australia we can drink once we're 18


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 22, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



some states, the legal drinking ages are 18, 19, or 21.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 22, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The drinking age in all 50 US states is 21. As set by the Minimum Drinking Age Act of 1980-something, any state that does not enforce this law risk losing some funding for their roads. There is current talk though to lower the age limit to 18.


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 22, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> scubersteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY?
I guess I'm stayin in canada for a while then =/


----------



## PBC (Apr 22, 2008)

In certain backwoods parts of the united states (like where I grew up) you are allowed to buy beer once you are nearly 6 foot and can grow hair on your face, have atleast 1 tattoo of an animal (excluding bunnies). It also helps if you smell like tire grease. I'm 23 and can't say I qualify on any level. Glad to see this community is made of nice normal looking people who enjoy some globle trottling fun =)


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 22, 2008)

PBC said:
			
		

> In certain backwoods parts of the united states (like where I grew up) you are allowed to buy beer once you are nearly 6 foot and can grow hair on your face, have atleast 1 tattoo of an animal (excluding bunnies). It also helps if you smell like tire grease. I'm 23 and can't say I qualify on any level. Glad to see this community is made of nice normal looking people who enjoy some globle trottling fun =)



this is probobly the only time you can say ID FTW!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 22, 2008)

come to australia


----------



## PBC (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah. My ID is for the win in this case, except when you bring a Maine state ID down to Long Island NY, the MOST egocentric place in the US (excluding hollywood, because hollywood isn't america). When you do such a thing you get grilled for it looking fake. Because no one has ever seen a maine state ID outside of maine I guess.

Always some idiot who spends alittle too much time looking at me funny and than asks "Is this real?" 
Seriously, like I would tell them that it isn't?? 
One time someone asked me what my birthday was (to quiz me, thinking it was a fake ID) and without thinking I said "well damn, isn't it written down right there guy?"
That got me real far. 


BTW I was always friends with the 6 foot, tattooed, greasy hairy guys in my backwoods state...so I didn't miss out on much.

Sorry for getting off topic!! Great pic on previous pages. That one with spikey getting stepped on by lady liberty looks FUNIGUESS


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 22, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> monkeyt: uhhh ...
> 
> juggy: the closest we'll get to AZ is the grand canyon (we're hoping to see it)



grand canyon is really beautiful!!! take some sweet pictures full of epic. and dont fall in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I so wish we could chill (with sprite cuz pepsi is for crack heads)


----------



## Costello (Apr 22, 2008)

tinymonkeyt: well if you wanna spend like an afternoon with us, it should be fine!
xblackoutx: this is our next destination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe next year, or a year later. We promised Opium we would come and visit him.
and I don't really care about the alcohol thing, I don't drink anything but coke anyway


----------



## OSW (Apr 22, 2008)

how tall are you costello and shaun?

looks like you're having fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




good luck for the rest of the trip spikey, mthr, costello, shaun and everyone who gets involved!


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 22, 2008)

ahaha mthr xD


----------



## thieves like us (Apr 22, 2008)

OSW said:
			
		

> how tall are you costello and shaun?
> 
> looks like you're having fun
> 
> ...


shaun and costello are both around 6' 2" or 3".  I kind of felt short when I met up with them in london last spring. however, a quick kick to the shins quickly cut them both down to size! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




actually, it was kind of cool to meet thug4life, djnarf, shaunj and costello last spring. we met up to hit the videogame exhibit that was on display at the science museum (I think that the pictures are still posted somewhere here).


----------



## JPH (Apr 22, 2008)

Hehe, looks fun guys.
Wish I could come...

Oh and you know the Hardrock Cafe where y'all got your drink on? 
My grandma's cousin started that company


----------



## Costello (Apr 22, 2008)

haha, small world

where do you live now thieves? anywhere near the places we'll visit?


----------



## thieves like us (Apr 22, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> haha, small world
> 
> where do you live now thieves? anywhere near the places we'll visit?


nope. not unless you wanted to take an 11-12 hour road trip from new york up to detroit. we discussed this before, are you sure that you don't drink? or maybe you guys stopped in amsterdam prior to hitting the states?


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 22, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

>








  Pardon me, young man, could you show me how to use my cell phone to call my grandkids?

Awesome pics guys.  Looks like you got a good chunk of the NYC experience.

Gotta :faceplam: at Hard Rock though.  Even the tourists know that's a tourist trap.  But I guess if you have to have pink martinis somewhere... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't mind me, I'm just jealous.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Apr 22, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> This topic will be updated with more photos.
> 
> Just one _epic lul_ for now:
> 
> ...


Those pics are so big its abusive....


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 22, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Using GPS to find our way while waiting at the station



I like how mthr has a streetwise paper map and shaun has the new-fangled GPS phone.


----------



## dice (Apr 22, 2008)

fantastic pics there guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice to see you're enjoying the trip


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 22, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best map we had was one I found on the ground.
The best things in life are free... well... the best maps anyway.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 22, 2008)

You guys look beautiful together, like its meant to be.

Need more lagman though.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Apr 23, 2008)

lol have you guys buttseckz'd Urza yet?


----------



## TheStump (Apr 23, 2008)

Agreed come visit OZ.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 23, 2008)

Looks like you guys are having tons of fun man I'm so jealous ugh, wish I was with you!  Oh well maybe next time we can go to Canada and see Ace!


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 23, 2008)

Just a little video.. sitting around the play table at nintendo world... or judging by the first floor of it, pokyman world.



Doubleclick the vid to go to youtube for a higher quality version, since Idunno how to embed the hq version with our youtube tags.


----------



## moozxy (Apr 23, 2008)

Something I've been wondering, what do you guys call each other IRL?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 23, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Something I've been wondering, what do you guys call each other IRL?


They are real???!!!


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 23, 2008)

Cool pictures.. looks like you're having fun on USA, you europeans are tall! 




			
				moozxy said:
			
		

> Something I've been wondering, what do you guys call each other IRL?



Interesting question.. how do you pronounce "VVolts"?

PS:. Spikey's Mii needs to be updated with the mustache


----------



## IxthusTiger (Apr 23, 2008)

Hay guise, what's going on in this thread??

Seriously though, send me a PM so I can hang out with you guys when you're in L.A.

I'm thinking about making a seperate thread to gather all the L.A. Tempers so we can take a great big picture with you all...


----------



## SoulAnger (Oct 24, 2008)

Costello was suppose to be a girl! Pic is a lie O_O


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

true!!
he is wearing training bra to hide his intimacy


----------

